

Unheralded Mathematician Bridges the Prime Gap - akandiah
https://www.simonsfoundation.org/features/science-news/unheralded-mathematician-bridges-the-prime-gap/

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5734480>

Also submitted many, many times:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%2...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28mathematician+prime%29&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

